

The Next Generation of Currency - nvk
http://www.wired.com/partners/bnymellon/futureofmoney/

======
noname123
"This program is produced by the Advertising Department of WIRED and sponsored
by BNY Mellon. CLICK HERE FOR BNY MELLON DISCLOSURES"

Can someone who work in advertising shed light on how native advertising is
sold, produced and evaluated by the stakeholders?

Namely are the article's objectives/editorial aim determined by the
advertisers. Who has ultimate editorial discretion?

How does one evaluate the effect of native advertising? Or is it currently
mostly used to build "brand recognition" for the advertiser?

~~~
nosuchthing
PR / advertising firms seed articles into major publications like this -
"Submarines" [1]

[1]
[http://www.paulgraham.com/submarine.html](http://www.paulgraham.com/submarine.html)

------
bnewbold
Comes on very strong with the tale of currency replacing barter as a means of
exchange, which I thought was very convincingly challenged in David Graeber's
book Debt.

------
vezzy-fnord
I can't immediately tell if M-Pesa is a digital currency in of itself or a P2P
payment platform.

I'd personally be skeptical of any centralized virtual currencies as their
inherent lack of tangibility means they could easily be seized, shut down
voluntarily w/o compensation or crippled by regulatory interference. There's
been several spectacular failures of this sort, including Beenz, Flooz and
InternetCash - all examples of dot-com flops, as well. A whole bunch of others
are around in the present. These should best be treated as toys, if even used
at all.

The cheapness of Bitcoin is significantly overstated by focusing only on high-
level aspects of conducting transactions and not on the more deeply technical
implications.

Finally, the article's assertion that banks will have to evolve from being
mere transferers to providing more services sounds anachronistic, given that
this has been the case for quite a long time already.

~~~
wmf
AFAIK M-Pesa transactions are denominated in national currency and thus M-Pesa
is not itself a currency.

------
ewzimm
One mistake here is that moving Bitcoin is not essentially free. It is also
getting more expensive. The essentially free part is moving value within a
private network, but that could be done with any currency.

~~~
nosuchthing
BTC network electrical consumption comparable with Ireland [0]

[0]
[http://ieeexplore.ieee.org/xpl/articleDetails.jsp?reload=tru...](http://ieeexplore.ieee.org/xpl/articleDetails.jsp?reload=true&arnumber=6912770)

------
kin
I can't wait until we don't have to deal with printing and scanning receipts.

~~~
nosuchthing
There's great value in tangible non electronic record keeping.

~~~
fragsworth
Great value lost, you mean?

~~~
nosuchthing
How?

Tangible physical records of transactions can be useful regardless of access
to internet or electricity.

------
that_lurker
Now all we can do is hope that this really will become more popular :D

